# What do you think of my first tank (low-tech)?



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Why isn't anyone responding? I see 200+ hits. :icon_cry: 

You can say whether it's good, bad, what I should work on, etc.
I would just like some input.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

From what I can tell it looks pretty good. I like the moss covered driftwood.

Really didnt get to see much of a full tank view.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

jinx© said:


> Really didnt get to see much of a full tank view.


Alright, I'll post new pictures tomorrow. Made some changes since the video.


----------



## wakemenow (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks nice but it would be cool to see some stills.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

See the photo journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/54899-dekstrs-lowering-tech-20g-high-progress.html


----------



## addo (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

